# Storing stuff around radar antennas



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

What are the effects of boat/accessory components being positioned around a radar antenna?

To be more specific, we'd like to store our bean bags on the top (which would be around the radar on the same plane) when we're not using them. Will this effect radar performance?

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I store mine up there only when we are trolling or anchored. It hasn't effected my radar but the radar is 1/2 higher than the bean bags.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I would expect you will experience dimished returns, a cluttered display, and perhaps back scatter phenomenom too. If there is any metal in the bean bag chair composition, i.e. a zipper, it could heat up.
Catch 'em up!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are in *pretty* weather and don't need it, shut it down. Like parked next to a rig tuna fishing or working a line in the day or contour.


----------

